# Any info on Salt Fork???



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I will be there Friday afternoon and on through the weekend...will be there with friends to watch the big game but Im keeping my fingers crossed that the weather holds up and I can squeeze some fishing in..I will be staying in the cabins..Thanks for any info or tips.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Wish I had better news for ya Crazy. I fished Salt Fork on Sun.12 and Mon.13 with poor results. I have been jigging vibes for eyes. The last ones I got were on Sun. right across the lake from the cabin ramp. There is a little bay on that side of the lake. I got 3 there Sun. ( 1-3lb & 2-2-lbs ) All 3 were taken about 25 ft deep in the middle of that little bay. After that I went down to the dam, in the bay on the left and didnt get a thing. I made the same rounds Mon. and got a few whites down by dam. The water temp. is down to 47 and there is a lot of schools of baitfish that I keep seeing on the graph but I have not been able to find the eyes. By this time last year we were really knocking em. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info Tim.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I am going there Thur. If things have got any better Crazy I will let ya know. Just watched the weather and Sat. looks to be the best day to be on the water.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Tim..if I do anything on Saturday it will have to be early before the game starts.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

im going to be either hitting saltfork on saturday or the river for one last boat trip of the yr curious if im going to get skunked or atleast catch a few with the weather like it is


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Saturday is supposed to be in the 40s with little wind. Should be best day to be there-------GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

thanks i think im going to go there saturday for one last boat trip do u know if the bait store salt fork outdoors i think thats the name is going to be open on saturday


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes they will be.They are open year round.This time of year they open at 7AM.and you can get anything you need there. They have a large selection of the vibes there also if you need them and any kind of live bait also.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

how many goona be down there this weekend?


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

anyone know what water conditions are at salt fork? would like to fish if water color is not real bad. Anyone catch anything this week end?
Thanks


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Water looked good around the cabin area..seemed a little high, noticed a handful of boats trolling around, couple guys fishing from the bank didnt see them catch anything, noticed one boat directly accross from the docks right by the buoys anchor for what seemed like 2 hrs or so, not sure if they caught anything but they sat in one spot for awhile.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Fished it Saturday.The water temp.was 48 and the lake is still pretty high.We caught a lot of Crappies,all were small. ( that may have been me and my dad you saw,crazy ) Never did get any Saugeyes, but saw a friend of mine got one about 8lbs.He got that one on a jig and minnow. Been hearing about a lot of Saugeyes being caught but we never see any.They are supposed to be getting em on the larger vibes ( 1/2 - 3/4oz )


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Tim if you guys were anchored out from the docks in the cabin area..maybe a little to the left of the docks by the buoys, it was maybe 1-2 hrs before dark, could that have been you???? I seen a boat with a couple guys in it come right up by the cabin we were in and were throwing by this standing tree thats in the water, we were in a cabin on the water, we were the second cabin up from the docks, if that was you guys you had might have heard us making some noise during the game


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

salt fork must not have received the rain we received on the Ohio River this week or salt fork would have been muddy. fished from 11 am 5pm caught quite a few small crappies with a few 9"ers. 1 small saugeye.all fish were returned to swim another day. Saw several nice bucks on the way out of the park.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

We saw alot of does but no bucks, we always see the does though everytime there, seen many people hunting alot more than in the past, was wondering if they had a special hunt this weekend.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Youth Season!


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

I think this weekend was the annual youth hunt. While fishing today I heard several shots.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thats cool..you could tell the kids were on top of the world, I seen a guy and his son come out of one of the cabins accross from us on Saturday morning and the kid was grinning ear to ear.


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

does salt fork have ice on it or is it open water May get the boat out and try for some dinner. Anyone catch anything this week?
Thanks


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Last day I tried to go was Thur.12/7. Had the boat backed down the ramp when the blizzard hit.Decided it was best to go home.I saw the same boat there all day Friday and all day Saturday.Dont know if they were catching anything or not. All the water is open ( no ice ) down in the dam area and there is the Morning Glory ramp right beside the dam you can launch from.The last time I fished it was during deer season and didnt catch a lot of anything,very few Saugeyes,but the water has cooled off a lot since then and that always seems to turn them on.Hope this helps ya!


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Tiny. I will fish somewhere tomorrow and will post results.


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

fished Ohio River 2 small saugeye.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Went to Salt Fork Sun. for 4 hours looking for eye.. Fished around the dam, a lot of boats out but didn't see anyone catching anything. Wife caught a hot dog, I got a small musky of all things. Lost an eye near the South end of the dam, 22' , silver vibe, hope to get to go tomm....


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

My Dad was there today. He got 2 eyes on Vibes. One was 5lbs.and the other was 2lbs.He fished about 5 Hrs.I am going to go 12/13 after I sleep a little in the morning.Last days off the wind would not lay down enough to be out for me. Might have to put up with a little rain,but I hope no wind like last week. :B


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Wife and I were out for 4 hrs. weds. and had a couple hits on vibe's, caught crappie and 1 channel ( jig/worm, 22') wind was tough, waves are fun in a 12' V... I'll spray-paint an OGF on the side so members can say hi...


----------

